# Lets see pics of you guys Hounds



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

Lets see some pics of you guys hounds doing what there bred to do.


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

couch dogs


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL good pics I like the Beagle i have 6 of them I run snow shoes with.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

tain'nt beagle. 1/2 basset 1/2 eng. pointer


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

hollegarret what kind of hound are you using for the ****? I am guessing walker, but thats only because the people in my area use walkers almost exclusively for there **** dogs.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah i have walkers and the guys i hunt with all use walkers...theres guys out there that use others such as blueticks, blackn tans and english..whatever your preference is!


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

lukeduke, thats pretty cool that ya use beagles! ive honestly never heard of anyone that uses them! they must have a little trouble goin through the deep snow! know of sum guys who use ratteriers...there tough lil dogs and boy do they like to get a hold of the coyotes!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

any of you use greyhounds (sight/visual) dogs. I have seen this a couple of times in my area and these guys dont use guns. Its not a pretty site when the fur starts flying because the leather collared female is turned loose after the coyote is bayed in an open field!!


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

we just use walkers n blackntans....i honestly dont care to see the coyote caught by the dogs yes it happens and its the way it goes sumtimes. i like when the dogs will chase a coyote in a barn or under sum brush and just bay at it then i can put a bullet to it.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Yupp! we mainly use beagles. We also have English foxhouds. Beagles get around pretty good in snow as long as he snow isnt that real wet snow, fluffy or hardpack they are fine in. We use beagles because the beagles dont press the Yote for miles and miles. Usually they stay right into the section and go from there. Your walker **** dogs look good boys. Lipper breeding?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow LukeDuke, 
That picture you posted with the 8 guys and 6 dogs is sure pretty nice with only 4 coyotes in a day. Those must all be the hard ones to get right, because all the callers can't call them in right.

pretty good odds if you ask me. it's like .5 coyote/person. Thought i'd help you with the math there. 

xdeano


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice pics every one shure like them beagles and yotes Luke whats the breeding on your beagles.


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Wow LukeDuke,
> That picture you posted with the 8 guys and 6 dogs is sure pretty nice with only 4 coyotes in a day. Those must all be the hard ones to get right, because all the callers can't call them in right.
> 
> pretty good odds if you ask me. it's like .5 coyote/person. Thought i'd help you with the math there.
> ...


WOW YOU SURE ARE SMART EXDEANO!! why dont ya just go lay down in the snow and call your coyotes in...see! all you guys seem to think that the HUNTING WITH DOGS is SOOOO EASY! really its not! id like to see all of you guys that think its so easy to spend a weekend at it and see how many you kill! and then again its not always about killin them! im sure you guys who call never just call the coyote in and see how it reacts to the call then just let it walk away?!??? bet you never done that before! to you guys its all about how many you can kill in a day or in a weekend! us houndsman.......its not like that. well run one then pull the dogs and let the coyote go just to go run a different one...you guys are all about YOURSELVES!!!


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Dont really have much a a spec breeding in them. It varies. That hunt took about 5 hours in one section.Jumped I believe 2 or 3 others. All were nice males. Not even close to being a full day, espically when we start before daylight. That pic was a last years run. My buddy is an outfitter and has a website with all the pics in his site. We actually have some clients that pay to go with us. They usually love it with the beagles.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Just ignore those guys that dont respect our sport, and respond to the people that are respectfull. Thats all they want is fuel on the fire to get the thread locked. :thumb:

Ps, throw me a Pm if anyone knows where theres a Legal training pen around


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

we normally call but tommorow we are taking 5 dogs into a area that we know there is 4 yotes that we cant call in to save our lives so it will be fun to see how the dogs do. i really dont care if i kill them calling, driving around or chasing them as long as im killing them. to me its all about the kill, i dont care one bit about any other part of coyote hunting other than hanging out with friends and killing


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Garrett Holle,

You have no clue do you? I do know how much work it is with a dog, with several dogs no. My Avatar says what I mean. I'll guarantee that I take a lot more coyotes in a single year that you will in several years. But numbers don't matter to me, making the rancher happy matter to me.

You say that you run the coyotes, bay them, then let them go. I thought you were the big savior to all those farmers and ranchers over there. Killing all the coyotes that us callers can't kill. Why would you even say that? it just opens you up man. If I were to call one in and let it run, i'd never be able to call on that guys land again. We're not all about ourselves, were for the landowners which I though you were too, it seems you have conterdicted yourself.

I'm not trying to get you all riled up, you seem to do that pretty well on your own. If you have any problems with me pm me.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

carp_killer said:


> we normally call but tommorow we are taking 5 dogs into a area that we know there is 4 yotes that we cant call in to save our lives so it will be fun to see how the dogs do. i really dont care if i kill them calling, driving around or chasing them as long as im killing them. to me its all about the kill, i dont care one bit about any other part of coyote hunting other than hanging out with friends and killing


 :withstupid:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

hollegarrett, you contradict yourself (and other people with hounds) so much it's almost entertaining. :rollin:


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

I didn't start this thread for you anti hound guys to come over here and start your crap on this fourm. There is plenty of calling threads on here why don't you go over and bash them guys oh wait i forgot them are the real hunters.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We have a hunting dog forum too. 

Just saying.


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

As you wrote that I just found it lol but was just stateing that I want this thread to be cival for the hound hunters.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it is civil, we're just having a healty discussion. I could sit down with you anywhere and have the same conversation over a beer. We're just stating our personal oppinions. I just find it funny how some of the guys like to back peddle.

I've not another question for the hound runners, how much are you guys disrupting the habitat when you go into an area, I don't mean the grass or the trees, I'm talking more about how many deer are you pushing out of an area, just because the dogs aren't chasing the trash doesn't mean they aren't pushing it. I'm aware that callers push deer out as well as every other form of hunting by use of dogs. But undo stress on animals this time of year can and will be big losses for the spring, most bird work is done prior to hard winters and callers don't push deer very far, the scent of a dog will push a deer.

It's just something that no one has brough up yet. Just curious as to your thoughts on the matter.

xdeano


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

xdeano said:


> it is civil, we're just having a healty discussion. I could sit down with you anywhere and have the same conversation over a beer. We're just stating our personal oppinions. I just find it funny how some of the guys like to back peddle.
> 
> I've not another question for the hound runners, how much are you guys disrupting the habitat when you go into an area, I don't mean the grass or the trees, I'm talking more about how many deer are you pushing out of an area, just because the dogs aren't chasing the trash doesn't mean they aren't pushing it. I'm aware that callers push deer out as well as every other form of hunting by use of dogs. But undo stress on animals this time of year can and will be big losses for the spring, most bird work is done prior to hard winters and callers don't push deer very far, the scent of a dog will push a deer.
> 
> ...


Many many people for some reason think that dogs running there game push deer out, I wrote on the other form about this and there have been many a nite out **** hunting were dogs are treed and there lay some deer just checking things out and don't move a inch. Same as when I run rabbits this time of year with beagles yea you might see the deer get up and move a little but by no means do they leave the country like some of you all think. Its not the hounds you have to worry bout your precious deer its your mixed up mutts that farmers keep around.


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

hey chris d.. yeah that is true but xdeano and everybody else doesnt seem to understand. i said that in a paragraph on a differ topic....but people who dont experience running dogs do not know! thats honest truth not trien to be smart or nuttin but people dont believe that untill they see it


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe your deer are different. But I know our deer wont hardly tolerate a pickup a mile away on the road moving slow let alone a couple dogs in their bedroom this time of year.

Even the callers disrupt them. I don't know how many times ive been sitting within a half mile of a winter deer yard, start calling, and every single one charges out the other side heading for other places.

So, I don't buy the "dogs don't disrupt non-target species" one bit. I think any deer sitting there watching you is the exception, not the the norm.


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

Well you can belive what you want to belive bout the whole deal I run **** hunt 4 to 6 nites a week and see what i stated above atleast 2 of them nites while hunting. For some one that don't own or hunt with hounds ya shure know alot about it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well if your running em at night your not seeing the deer your chasing.

I can go walk through an area right now tonight that I know is holding at least 100 head of deer, but I bet I dont see any of em in the dark! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats not the point I was trying to make you also must not read every thing ive been writeing i said i run the beagles as well and obvously its not at nite so right there tells me how much ya know bout this stuff. On a side note I have no interest in arguing with you [email protected]#$%^& people any more.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

xdeano:
I see that you have your dog, (looks like a lemon foxhound), in your avatar pictures. Do you use it to hunt coyotes with somehow? I suppose it would work only using one dog but seems like it would take forever. Or am I totally wrong that He just likes the camera haha


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

this is gettin stupid! when your huntin **** or coyotes when the dogs come through the deer WILL just lay there cus the dogs wont bother them...deer run from you guys when your calling and when they see a pickup stop on the road cus out there you guys can shoot from the pickup as long as its parked!!!!!! come to our states when ya got to get fifty feet off the road! north dakota is a different world compared to wisconsin....oh by the way! not too long....we got a couple pickup trucks comin to north dakota with every freakin coyote hound we got and be out there for two weeks...know of a couple ranchers who want us out there killin them yotes! ill be sure to let you know on how many we get and ill have a bunch of pictures to post on here! cant wait should be a good time!


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

Cant wait to see some pics of how you guys do I got some buddies that go out there and do very well with the dogs. Be a heck of alot differnt then running here in these big wooded sections versus nothing but prarie.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

chris d said:


> On a side note I have no interest in arguing with you [email protected]#$%^& people any more.


Take a chill pill. :eyeroll:


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

lukeduke and chris d you guys are more then welcome to come along! out of state licenses are pretty cheap! 27 bucks! got sum ranchers i know real well out there and they say they been havin problems with the coyotes....so were stayin out there and gonnd run the dogs! well have it really easy! well beable to shoot right out the window of the truck!!!! that must be nice to do!


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

hollegarrett said:


> lukeduke and chris d you guys are more then welcome to come along! out of state licenses are pretty cheap! 27 bucks! got sum ranchers i know real well out there and they say they been havin problems with the coyotes....so were stayin out there and gonnd run the dogs! well have it really easy! well beable to shoot right out the window of the truck!!!! that must be nice to do!


Thanks for the offer hollegarrett what part of ND you heading to.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

We've got 13+ dogs thats always ready for a good chase bud! Is there a dog running season out there or is it open all year?


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are some Beagle pics for ya luke.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Good looking dogs. Ever put your males up for stud? I know a guy that delivers dogs anywhere in the US. I may be intrested in doing some breeding. I have a female that once she turns 2 I'd like to start a new generation with her.


----------



## chris d (Jan 26, 2010)

For the type of hunting you do with your beagles the only one that I think you would be happy breeding to is my big branko bred male he is a strong 15 inches tall and has tons of drive and heart. My other males are in the 13 inch range they are decent enough for hunting hares but don't think they would produce the drive and toughness needed for running yotes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hollegarrett said:


> im sure you guys who call never just call the coyote in and see how it reacts to the call then just let it walk away?!??? bet you never done that before! to you guys its all about how many you can kill in a day or in a weekend! us houndsman.......its not like that. well run one then pull the dogs and let the coyote go just to go run a different one...you guys are all about YOURSELVES!!!


Garrett

Can you elaborate a little on this? I am curious. Because I know that when I am out calling on one of my "primo" calling spots and I get a customer I am not going to just let that coyote walk for the hell of it. I am going to take him down given the chance vs. educating him and not being able to get him another day. Of course I get limited days a year to hunt and I have limited landowner access. I want to make sure I get the job done to the best of my ability and give a reason for that landowner to trust me to take care of some song dogs. For instance this past weekend I picked up 4 coyotes (a single on one stand and then a triple on another) on one of my landowner's land. He was elated that I got those 4 off his property that morning.

Just as the coyotes can wise up to my imitation of a rabbit or vocalizations I am sure they can figure out pretty quickly when they smell, hear, and see the hounds closing ground. Am I right here or not? So what is the reason for pulling your dogs off of a coyote once they lock onto one? Looking forward to what you think.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

hollegarrett said:


> WOW YOU SURE ARE SMART EXDEANO!! why dont ya just go lay down in the snow and call your coyotes in...see! all you guys seem to think that the HUNTING WITH DOGS is SOOOO EASY! really its not! id like to see all of you guys that think its so easy to spend a weekend at it and see how many you kill! and then again its not always about killin them! im sure you guys who call never just call the coyote in and see how it reacts to the call then just let it walk away?!??? bet you never done that before! to you guys its all about how many you can kill in a day or in a weekend! us houndsman.......its not like that. well run one then pull the dogs and let the coyote go just to go run a different one...you guys are all about YOURSELVES!!!


Good come back :rollin: . I am pretty sure it wouldnt be hard to drive a truck with dogs in a box around a section and let them out with a rope from the cab. Where does the hard work come in? Jumping fences and trying to collect all your dogs that wont listen to you and come back? I will admit training them and throwing crippled coyotes into a pen with them would be some work......

Boy you keep digging deeper dont you. Saying its only about the numbers to us?? Give me a break do you guys really forget what you post. You guys have been talking about "how many coyotes we kill in a year" and "how efficient we are". Are you kidding me.

You are right we do hunt for ourselves. It is US hunting the COYOTE. Not a pack of DOGS tresspassing and hunting the COYOTE. Come on. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

There has to be a hound hunting forum somewhere isnt there? Where you might fit in and not have to argue with a bunch of people that acutally respect the coytotes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris eliminated them. Let us know if you think they come back with other screen names.

I'm locking all these threads, as they were just full of negatives and bickering.

No offense to the subject of using hounds to hunt. If it is discussed respectfully that is fine with me.

LOCKED
Fallguy
January 27th, 2010
9:56 AM


----------

